# feeding baby piranha 5 week old



## piranha lover uk (Jan 18, 2004)

can sombody tell me what the best things are to feed baby piranha, 5 weeks old ??!!! and also can som1 please tell me why my older piranha have lost their redness through the night whan the light is off but then regain that reddness wen its been ten minutes or so ????!!!!


----------



## thorsky (Dec 4, 2003)

Hey bud, welcome aboard!

:welcome:


----------



## thorsky (Dec 4, 2003)

I would have a look here to start. Then maybe cruise through the posts in the feeding and nutrition forum.

http://www.piranha-fury.com/information/de...eding_nutrition

As far as loosing the redness at night, not sure. Mine do not seem to do that, but it may have something to do with gravel color.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

First of all, welcome to PFury









How big are they? Probably still very small, right?
At this stage, I'd feed them flakes, small pellets (Hikari First Bites, for example), frozen blood worms/mosquito larvae, krill. Once they start to get a bit bigger, gradually feed larger chunks and new types of food, such as smelt, fish fillet, shrimp, etc...

*_Moved to Feeding and Nutrition_*


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

welcome


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

piranha lover uk said:


> can sombody tell me what the best things are to feed baby piranha, 5 weeks old ??!!! and also can som1 please tell me why my older piranha have lost their redness through the night whan the light is off but then regain that reddness wen its been ten minutes or so ????!!!!


 they loose there color due to that they sleep


----------



## 1waypiranha (Nov 6, 2003)

dont they loose their color because during the day the use it for hunting and at night they are sleeping so they dont need it???


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

most p's lose the colour at night and regain it during the day so no problems with that.
as for food whenever i have had baby p's i have fed flake food and pellet but with the pellet i have chopped them up small enough to fit in their mouths.
good lcuk
dixon


----------



## vlahos (Sep 7, 2003)

that explains why my rhoms eyes are not red while he sleeps.
as for food, frozen blood worms would be best for the little guys


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

my P looses color too.

i think it is that in the night, weather they want to hunt or sleep they seem to try to blend in with the enviroment. and it could have to do with gravel also.

anyway here is a night pic of my P


----------



## jeepman784 (Jan 8, 2004)

i started mine... (got them about the size of a nickel) on crushed oscar pellets and they LOVED small chunks of turkey...
they are gettin big enough to take chunks off of feeders now... but mostly white type fish from the market, and shrimp


----------

